
Facebook's Value: What's the Price of a Billion People Watching Each Other? - evo_9
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/05/facebooks-value-whats-the-price-of-a-billion-people-watching-each-other/257350/
======
loceng
The value of a billion people being connected is priceless. This ability isn't
exclusive nor controlled nor owned by Facebook though, so allotting a value to
Facebook based on this is bad idea. People are mobile online. The internet
itself is the platform allowing this, not Facebook. They showed that there was
a need to be filled, though aside from that, overall they aren't doing what's
best for users/consumers/people.

